# Ork Stompa?



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm starting up orks, and i was impressed with the big mek stompa. Now i'm wondering how to build it. I have the two arm parts and a decent head, and the front, which is made of a bunch of cardboards. How do i build the inside and the legs?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Welcome to the green skins and my hat is off to you for trying one of the harder gargants right off the bat. I will give you a link that if you look through it will give you many gargant and stompa builds from complete scratch builds.

http://www.the-waaagh.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25118

Hope this helps.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Thx, it gave me a whole lot of ideas for the inside, and i'm gonna try to find my old lego's and build the feet, and i'll later spray the feet and everything else balack.

Update: 1 1/2 hors later
Actually, i just finished it, and im gonna buy spray paint cause i tend to run out of utilities when i actually need them, and it's apocalypse night at the store i go to so i'm going to test it out. I'll post a picture of it sometime, after i get a camera. It really dosen't look that bad; if it was a space marine vechile i'd look horrible, but ork-wise, it's awesome!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Hello abaddonthedespoiler,
i have moved your thread into the Modelling and Painting forum for you as it will get more veiws here rather that the Galleries and Article forum.

Looking forward to seeing some pics of your Stompa.

*VV*


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, if your bad at scratch building, don't. I spent about 2 months making a thunderbolt, and it ending up looking terrible. But if your good a scratch building, and have done big things like this before, go for it, use the Apoc book for inspiration


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, sorry Viscount Vash, I think i accidently put it in the wrong forum. My apologies. Oh and I finished the Stompa body and weapons, except I'm wondering about the Lifta-droppa. How do I make it?


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

well that would be hard
i would just use cardboard and make it look like the lifta dropa.
i would use hot glue to


----------

